# Using a VPN



## Techdummy48 (Feb 26, 2012)

What checks can I carry out to absolutely ensure that my own IP address is masked when using a VPN?

I have found that when supposedly annonymously surfing, (after first connecting to My VPN and selecting say Japan as my new address) I have had pop-up ads appear on the sites I select that show they are from the country I'm actually in (Australia).

My VPN says that I'm connected and gives me a new IP number.
If I'm supposed to be in Japan how come I'm getting ads from Australia?

The people from Open VPN say it's cookie tracking. If it's that simple to find me what's the point of having a proxy?
I've got to be missing something obvious, surely!

Any help would be appreciated. In as simple an explanation as possible please. My user name says it all.

Thanks.


----------



## vpn4torrents (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi there,

When you were browsing without VPN and had an Australian IP you got all the cookie in your browser. Later on, you were under the VPN but nevertheless you've got ads from Australia. Simple thing to do - remove all cookies from your browser.

To check if your connection is safe you can:
1) Check your IP - the VPN server IP should be shown.
2) Make a DNS leak test - if there's a DNS of your ISP, it's not a great sign. Ask your provider about smartDNS'es. Maybe they are available and you only didn't know that. It helps to secure your anonymity.


----------

